# Segmentation fault:11 in finch, mcabber, and cjc for jabber.



## jkenney (Jul 7, 2011)

In finch I would connect, but as soon as a jabber message displayed, it would segmentation fault. In mcabber and cjc both clients would launch, however upon connecting the program would exit with a segmentation fault.

I am using 8.1-STABLE, and have just recently rebuilt the entire ports tree using *portmaster -af* (since I think it is a library). I have checked /usr/ports/UPDATING and have not found anything of note in there, but given the spiderweb of dependencies god knows what library it could be.

And before someone asks me to Google, I have Googled "freebsd cjc segmentation fault", "freebsd finch segmentation fault", and have not found anything useful. And the port has not been marked as IGNORE and compiles perfectly fine.

My current thought is that there is some library in the dependency tree that I forgot to do a *portmaster -o* at some point or something.


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

jkenney said:
			
		

> My current thought is that there is some library in the dependency tree that I forgot to do a *portmaster -o* at some point or something.



net-im/finch, net-im/mcabber and net-im/cjc have only these 3 run dependencies in common:

- lang/python26
- devel/pkg-config (that's unlikely the cause)
- converters/libiconv (this is my bet)

Try to rebuild them.

P.S. Use can find (common) dependencies by for example by this command:


```
/usr/ports# (make search name=mcabber; make search name=finch; make search name=cjc) | fgrep R-deps | sed -e 's/R-deps:.//' | tr ' ' '\n' \
| sort | uniq -c | sort -rn
```


----------

